# Afternoon in London



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I took a trip up town yesterday, for the 'Our Greatest Team' parade for the Olympics TeamGB and ParalympicsGB competitors. After shuffling along for about 30-40 minutes to get to what is usually less than a 5-minute walk, I finally found a relatively good spot on the corner of Trafalgar Square and The Mall (Big road that leads to 'Buck-House' :grin.......

A 'Sea of Heads'...... (The railings just visible in the mid-distance, on the right-hand side of the road, is the train-station I had to walk from.... All round the Square :laugh











There were hundreds of police-folks around, most of whom were having a great time, but some where at serious work....

Me watching them watching us...... I was rather pleased with this one, hand-held at max zoom :grin











You can just see him on the roof of 'South Africa House' (Embassy) on the left-hand side of the pic, everyone else is practising the 'Mobot' ready for the athletes arrival.....











As soon as the floats arrived, there was a mass-throng forwards, trying to get as close as possible. Unfortunately, it closed off the lovely view I had between the spectators heads, leaving a sea of arms and cameras (And those stooooopid giant sponge hand thingies!) :sigh:











I reckon those 'hand' thingies should be made illegal, when someone behind is trying to get a photo :angry:....... :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking towards Whitehall....











I gave up trying to take any more photos at this point, the atmosphere was so electric and joyful, I decided to join the party instead
























I eventually headed back to where I started from and decided to get some shots of 'The Sea', looking towards Admiralty Arch (beginning of The Mall) from outside the S-African Embassy......











3:30ish-PM and I suddenly realised I still hadn't eaten anything all day, so wandered off to grab some food except everywhere was queueing out the doors. I eventually found myself heading to the 'West End', London's 'music-centre' where I used to work, back in the mid-70s.

A few streets away, I found this gem on the roof of the '*London Hippodrome*'...

I was rather ecstatic when, after hearing an approaching loud roar, I looked up just in time to see part of the tribute fly-past....











This was the icing on the cake :grin:











Charing-Cross Road at last and I was really pleased to see that the old shop where I used to work has been rebuilt exactly as it was, only several yards further down the road.....











Finally, I had to change trains at London-Bridge and, while waiting for my connection, I grabbed this from the platform-edge.... What else but The Shard, from the ground up :grin:










After about 4-5 hours of standing, shuffling and walking, I finally made it home approx 15 minutes before my feet fell off, that 1st mug o' tea was absolute magic


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Excellent WereBo you still got some shots of the Athletes which you must be pleased about,Did you ever go to the air show in Blackpool best free show in town (on a sunday afternoon)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, it was one of those rare days when I discarded approx. 70% of the pic-count, mainly because of people waving those stooooopid hands in front of me, just as I pressed the shutter-release, but also cos my camera decided to focus on a spectator's head rather than the athletes I was aiming at, they turned out too blurred to see anything :sigh:

Re. the Blackpool Air-show, unfortunately, Blackpool is just too far to visit nowadays, not just because of distance (approx 6-hours drive there) but the cost of fuel too :sad: - I'm hoping to get to the 'Biggin Hill Air Display', one year soon, that might just possibly even make DonaldG a bit green - I can remember my parents taking me there during the mid-60s, just after it 1st opened, so lots more happy memories there too :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Brilliant story WB. Loved the cop shot...and the aviation photos. A great captures. The Shard is a wall hanger.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks for the share of your photos WB . very cool to see The Shard up close.

What is it exactly? Flats,Office or a hotel or something? :whistling:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Donald and A1tecice











A1tecice said:


> ..........
> 
> What is it exactly? Flats,Office or a hotel or something? :whistling:


Yep, all 3 plus restaurants, depending on which floor you're on :grin: - *The Shard*


----------

